# Sick Betta?



## madmatt (Nov 10, 2006)

Okay, I got a new betta today and he is in what is I think a 1.5 gallon faunarium.

It has a penn plax filter on the side, and a bubble wall in the back. There are also two ghost shrimp a rock decoration and two silk plants.

All he does is sit in the corner by the surface kind of on his side. What is wrong with him? He is not active and does not look sick.


----------



## Mutaki (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, you did just get him, he may need some time to adjust. Did you slowly introduce him to the tank? What's the water temperature?

Bettas are most active in temperatures between 76-80 degrees. You may need to get a heater if your room is too cold


----------



## madmatt (Nov 10, 2006)

Its a plastic faunarium, would a heater melt it?

I floated him for about 15 minutes along with the shrimp.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

heater wont work. a small one isnt worth it with a tank that small. it will overheat the water. Also they tend to sit and float when they are stressed. like he said just give him time to adjust. make sure your feeding him and he will be fine. Also remember that bettas can be lazy at times. so just let time tell,


----------



## madmatt (Nov 10, 2006)

Could it be swim bladder? I read that it causes them to swim on their side.


----------



## BettaLVR488 (Jan 30, 2008)

it could be cause i have been looking on sites because my Betta sits at the top on his side too and i red like almost every Betta disease and that seems to fit


----------

